# gardaning



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

can any1 help please iam a landscape gardener in england would it be easy to find work in spain cutting grass painting and genral odd jobs :eyebrows:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

francisbl said:


> can any1 help please iam a landscape gardener in england would it be easy to find work in spain cutting grass painting and genral odd jobs :eyebrows:


Well it wouldnt be easy at all, for several reasons. First of all cos of the ecconomic crisis, people who had gardeners have stopped using them so regularly, or stopped altogether to save money and there is mass unemployment over here, so not only are there lots of people who will do gardening to make a bit of money, but also, these people are doing their own. But when things pick up a bit, its also the case that people over here tend to go by recommendation and you'd need to get "in" and know people before you could really get going

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

francisbl said:


> can any1 help please iam a landscape gardener in england would it be easy to find work in spain cutting grass painting and genral odd jobs :eyebrows:


Maybe you could look after the football pitches and try and use that as a way into football coaching. You will need something to play on after all :juggle:


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Maybe you could look after the football pitches and try and use that as a way into football coaching. You will need something to play on after all :juggle:


i could do :juggle:


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

So Francis is it going to be USA/Canada/Cyprus/Spain Gardaning(Gardening)/Construction/Teaching/Football Coach..

man you seem really disparate to get out of England, is there something your not telling us??

so be for you lane: away you really need to asses what you want to achieve.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mayotom said:


> So Francis is it going to be USA/Canada/Cyprus/Spain Gardaning(Gardening)/Construction/Teaching/Football Coach..
> 
> man you seem really disparate to get out of England, is there something your not telling us??
> 
> so be for you lane: away you really need to asses what you want to achieve.



FFS Mayotom - when did this forum turn into a bloody piss take?

Why are you trashing someone's ambition to try and start something new elsewhere and try and see a bit of the world? Maybe not everyone can be as "educated or literate or eloquent" as some of your posts here? lol NOT!!!

To be honest, judging from some of the posts I'm wondering if some people are yearning to be as young as the recent OPs themselves. And check your own f**king spelling before you reply, maybe. 

This is mild, if it were somebody I knew posting on here for ideas/help and motivation, I'd be amazed and be asking you why a man who has (one assumes from your position) done what he's trying to do and is so intent on trashing his ideas and putting him off. Do you wish you'd never left Ireland, or did you wait for a rich relative to sponsor you or somesuch?? No - I expect you worked hard, were presented with a good opportunity and are now enjoying your life as an expat abroad, imparting your so called wisdom and experience to others on here. Nice welcome to the newbies, mate.


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

mayotom said:


> So Francis is it going to be USA/Canada/Cyprus/Spain Gardaning(Gardening)/Construction/Teaching/Football Coach..
> 
> man you seem really disparate to get out of England, is there something your not telling us??
> 
> so be for you lane: away you really need to asses what you want to achieve.


i dont know wot the f..k its got to do withlane:lane: u wot i do i got exp in all of them so can do any thing if u got nothing good to say dont say it :clap2:


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> FFS Mayotom - when did this forum turn into a bloody piss take?
> 
> Why are you trashing someone's ambition to try and start something new elsewhere and try and see a bit of the world? Maybe not everyone can be as "educated or literate or eloquent" as some of your posts here? lol NOT!!!
> 
> ...


thank u x:clap2:


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> FFS Mayotom - when did this forum turn into a bloody piss take?
> 
> Why are you trashing someone's ambition to try and start something new elsewhere and try and see a bit of the world? Maybe not everyone can be as "educated or literate or eloquent" as some of your posts here? lol NOT!!!
> 
> ...


Very Good LOL!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

francisbl said:


> i dont know wot the f..k its got to do withlane:lane: u wot i do i got exp in all of them so can do any thing if u got nothing good to say dont say it :clap2:


Its no ones business why you wanna come to Spain, leave the UK etc, so just ignore all that.

The point is, there are very few jobs here, especially if you neither speak the language or have a profession.

What I would suggest you do, is try and think of it like this for a mo. Would you go to say... Cornwall?? ask around down there if there are any gardening jobs? handyman stuff? etc... would you then give up everything and move down there??? probably not,,, and you need to ask yourself why you wouldnt, cos those are the same reasons why it would be difficult for you here.....and some!

Jo xxx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> FFS Mayotom - when did this forum turn into a bloody piss take?
> 
> Why are you trashing someone's ambition to try and start something new elsewhere and try and see a bit of the world? Maybe not everyone can be as "educated or literate or eloquent" as some of your posts here? lol NOT!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks for your thoughts,

and yes I see my spelling mistakes, and to think Just posted thread in the lounge on that. 

the point here Tallulah is that the OP has been making the same posts on the forums for all of the above countries and all of the above jobs.

IMO and from my experience of ex-pat life he should really work out what he wants from life and what he hopes to gain from the move before making any rash decisions and moving to one of the above.

I have lived in Countries where I moved to with high hopes only to find that the grass is not greener on the other side and it has been tough, therefore I do think that been tough on people can be justified mainly to help them understand that its not as easy as they may initially think especially in the current economic climate


Also I do remember so statistics for both France and Spain for British ex-pats in 2006(boom time) and for France 60% of people moved back to the UK within 6 months for Spain it was around 40% I think.

Oh and I wish I had a rich relative to bail me out, my Ex-pat travels have left me with nothing but Debt, but a wonderful Future wife and some fantastic Friends(some from this site) of many nationalities. For these reasons I wouldn't change a thing and don't regret leaving Ireland

Oh 99 posts is not exactly newbie to the Forums although yes new to the Ex-pat life


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mayotom said:


> Thanks for your thoughts,
> 
> and yes I see my spelling mistakes, and to think Just posted thread in the lounge on that.
> 
> ...


thats a bit nicer isnt it!!! So you see, you can say what you want without it coming across as aggressive. 

Jo xxxx


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

y has every 1 jumped on my back i have done this before


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

francisbl said:


> y has every 1 jumped on my back i have done this before



I dont think "everyone" has jumped on your back hun, we're all just being as realistic as we can. If anything your contribution on here has been very helpful. 

When did you do it before? Was it Spain? How did you find it? Are your circumstances the same as they were then??


Jo xxx


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont think "everyone" has jumped on your back hun, we're all just being as realistic as we can. If anything your contribution on here has been very helpful.
> 
> When did you do it before? Was it Spain? How did you find it? Are your circumstances the same as they were then??
> 
> ...


i done tenrife for 5 years had deaf in family so come back but dont want to do over there again so looking for some where else the irish bloke is a muppet ho does he think he is


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I had a friend who came over with the intention of offering gardening and landscape work a couple of years back. She put out fliers, advertised in bars, built up her contacts, but unfortunately, she didn't find enough work to enable her to survive so had to change direction and worked for a Holiday Package company. Her OH ended up working on cruise liners which meant they could still both live here. I think my point is that if you are willing to be versatile, your chances are improved and the more skills you bring the better.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Agreed. Pointing out pitfalls, economic crises, difficulty of finding work, bureaucracy etc is all good. Posting jobs in Sur regarding lapdancing, etc - come on now!!! I know, work is scarce - ergo lets all venture into the sex industry. Trade is still booming apparently.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> lets all venture into the sex industry. Trade is still booming apparently.


I'd have to pay "them"!! 

... hows your lap dancing skills Francisbl lol???????

jo xxx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

francisbl said:


> i done tenrife for 5 years had deaf in family so come back but dont want to do over there again so looking for some where else the irish bloke is a muppet ho does he think he is



OK Francis so it seems I've created a flurry of activity on here today..

Sorry to hear about the death in your family, it is something I worry about been an expat, given that my parents are now getting on in years, but thankfully both are well.

As for the fact that you have been an Ex-pat in the past that is fantastic and will be a great advantage to you. I had wrongly assumed that you were a novice to the Ex-pat life.

I do however have some suggestions which you may or may not take on board. From your posts I get the impression that you are simply uncertain of where to go and what to do. Correct me if I'm wrong 


First of all look back to when you moved to Teneriffe, and ask yourself why you chose there? what you liked? what you didn't like? etc

Recently I have been thinking about my next move (4th in 5 years) but wanted this to be the final move as I plan to marry soon. 

so I took every possible factor that could be involved and gave them all thought concideration and research. I had a list of over 30 locations that I would like to live in, including my home in Ireland, Here in the Middle East, several locations in Spain and elsewhere.

With this list I wrote all locations across the top of an A3 sheet of paper.

Then down the side I listed all of the factors that would be important to my GF and I in making the move Such as :

Housing Costs
Climate
Language barriers
Accessability to Ireland
Economic Prospects of the country
Job Prospects for both of US
Political issues 
Acceptance of non-nationals 
Prospects of conflict/War
Visa's
Education Standards for future children
Human Life Expectancy in region
Cost of living(according to our lifestyle)
Costs of Renting and ability to buy a home
Banking(mortgages etc)
Ownership rights.


and many more.

then I created a chart giving each one of the above points from 1-5 some more important ones 5-10 etc.

Then total it all up. 

This eliminated the vast majority of locations, bringing us back to the places we have already lived with Marbella/Mijas figuring very high but lacking due to shorterm Economic Issues. also here in Abu Dhabi, but that lacked in other areas too. A decision will be final by the end of the month


Hope this helps 

The Irish Ho


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

all i want to do is move from england i have exp in football landscaping and house building i can do diy plaster painting cleaning so perhaps a management company would be good for me


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

francisbl said:


> all i want to do is move from england i have exp in football landscaping and house building i can do diy plaster painting cleaning so perhaps a management company would be good for me



google some of the managing agencies, football clubs in Spain and send em your CV????

Jo xxx


----------

